# Where Do You Get Your Skis Tuned/Repaired?



## ChileMass (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey - I need to get 4 pairs of skis tuned and ready for the season.  I have used the same place in Worcester for a few years, but does anyone have any recommendations for a good ski shop with good technicians in the Worcester area? (I'm always looking for something new/better).  

Also - let's hear about your favorite shop in your hometown.  Share the good ones with your skiing friends, and also warn them away from shops that you know give bad service or overcharge.....

Thanks -


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2004)

On Monday I'm heading to *Alpine Haus* in Wethersfield, CT to get custom footbeds/boot alignment and my skis tuned. I'll report back after my expreience.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2004)

i try to get my skis tuned up at certain mountains who i have found to have good shops.  generally, since i ski there most often, i usually have the shop at cannon do quick tune ups.  if it's nothing major, i can usually drop my skis off when i first get there and they'll be ready by the time i have my ticket, have changed, and got the boots on.  for some reason, i have a hard time trusting techs in my neck of the ski world.  not to mention most shops around here take like 2 weeks because they are so backed up.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 13, 2004)

Vermont Snow Wizards, In Londonderry has always been exceptional.

Many patrollers highly recomment Strand's, In Worcester, although, I haven;t had them do much, besides mount a couple of pairs of bindings.

Ski Haus (WIlmington and Salem, NH) has done good work for me, although they do get busy at peak times.  

Hans, at Sports loft in Canton is first rate.  (And it's worth it's worth the trip just to hear him say "Dachstein")


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2004)

My experience with Strand's in Worcester was excellent!  I recommend them    

We also have had good luck with Ken Jones in Manchester, NH

As for home in VT, East Burke Sports or Burke Mountain both are great places.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 14, 2004)

I usually do them myself. Getting the base flat is a tough one without a belt sander or stone grinder so when they need that I put them in the shop at Whiteface. The guys there do a pretty good job. Than I keep them waxed and tuned without over doing it. I also pay attention to where I am skiing to protect my, "boards."


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 15, 2004)

My garage is my favorite spot.  They come out just the way I want them.

 :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 2, 2005)

I use a local shop my friend ownes. If I am up north skiing for more then 3 days I will bring them in at the mountain to get a tune.


----------



## Joshua (Nov 3, 2005)

Ski's can be tuned?  






Just kidding....I vote for Ski Haus, even when they get busy, u can push them into a quick tune

I would stay away from large places like Ski Market


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> My garage is my favorite spot.  They come out just the way I want them.
> 
> :beer:



Az ski team tech. :wink:  
  Chile Get them to me and I'll get them done for you.  Maybe more work than you want.  Ski fanatics is where I would take them.  Just picked up all my  new gear and had the old stuff tuned 2 weeks ago. If only looks would make them work better.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2005)

I always tuned my own, and once a year took them to a local shop to get the bases ground. With both my skis and my wifes skis, that has been pretty time consuming and messy. Being that once again I got the All for One Pass and will be in Killinton just about every weekend, I got a season tune at Basin Ski Shop in Killington. The price for this is $129, it's good for up to 3 pairs of ski, but you can only drop off one pair per week. For this price you also get discounts on clothes, accessories, and services. You also get to demo one pair of skis for free. This sounded so good, I think I'll buy one more season tune so that I can drop of my skis as well as my wife's ski's every weekend.


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 3, 2005)

I usually go to Alpine Shop in Burlington.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2005)

Tune my own for regular waxing and sharpening.  Once or twice a year I go to a shop for a base flattening and machine work.  I also go there for major work, but fortunately haven't had to lately.  

I tune every 2-3 days depending on conditions...boy what a difference.


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 3, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I always tuned my own, and once a year took them to a local shop to get the bases ground. With both my skis and my wifes skis, that has been pretty time consuming and messy. Being that once again I got the All for One Pass and will be in Killinton just about every weekend, I got a season tune at Basin Ski Shop in Killington. The price for this is $129, it's good for up to 3 pairs of ski, but you can only drop off one pair per week. For this price you also get discounts on clothes, accessories, and services. You also get to demo one pair of skis for free. This sounded so good, I think I'll buy one more season tune so that I can drop of my skis as well as my wife's ski's every weekend.



I use a shop in the mountian green "center" right near the Sante Fe...its called Black Dog....they really butter them up and hes a good "old style" ski tech....quick, easy, and cheap (since I am friends with the owner)... 

M


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 3, 2005)

Stan and Dan's. North Conway. Overnight waxing for around $15. And they're always done on time.


----------



## dmo (Nov 3, 2005)

It's amazing how far a six-pack goes in pushing your skis ahead in the line...


----------



## ozskier (Nov 3, 2005)

To answer the original question : My workbench.
I once waxed a pair of skis with a hairdryer in a pinch situation.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2005)

Moving to Gear...


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 4, 2005)

I just moved to Monmouth Junction in Jersey and have a 'Ski Barn' located right down the street from me; however, I have already purchased the necessary gear to do it myself (** using old board first).


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 12, 2005)

See my thread, "the $15 ski tuning bench", you do the math, who do you think tunes my skiis?

For major major stuff, here are a few shops I frequent and trust:

Cliff House - Vestal, NY (Greek Peak, Labrador Mtn)
Sundown Ski and Surf - Levittown, NY (Long Island)
Bear Creek Ski Shack - Scranton, Pa. (Montage Mtn.)
Bob Rosen (the shop hasn't opened...yet) - Jay, NY (White Face)
And the technica/lange bootfitter down the block from Jay Peak, Vt.  Dont knwo the name of the shop, but he is great.


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 14, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about Black Dog before.  I'm here in NY and although it's kind of out of my way, Fall Line Ski Shop in Glens Falls does a nice old style tune.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 16, 2005)

I get all my tuning gear and tech tips from Tognar.  They have more equipment than you'll ever need and their tech help line is second to 
none...

http://www.tognar.com/


----------



## trailertrash (Nov 21, 2005)

*The best in New England.*

Go see Mike D. at Summit Ski and Snowboard.  After you get your skis/boards back from other shops check your edges with tools to see the angles.  Mike has a pretty good system for getting 1 degree base bevel and 3 degree side edge.  I have had 4 boards through him and he is amazing.

http://www.summitskishop.com/ptc.php?page=PTC


----------



## bigbog (Nov 22, 2005)

*...*

Ski Rack(Bangor, ME.): Nice base prep & tune 
Happy Tunes: Nice base prep
(back of Tufulios Restaurant, Carrabasset Valley, ME.)

Have progressed enough to do my own tuning, repair, & beveling...don't have the _connections_ for short notice work... :wink:, plus it's reassuring and satisfying to do one's own....once you get a stone base grind...


----------

